# Connecting surge protectors to surge protectors?



## tjkurita

I have searched, but I haven't found an answer on the boards, so I will have to post a new thread. 

 If you have a high quality surge protector, can you plug in other, lesser surge protectors to it to increase the number of available outlets? Will this lessen the protection/noise suppression of the original surge protector? Will it have any bad effects at all?

 Thanks.


----------



## gaineso

All I can tell you is I've been doing it for a couple of years, apparently successfully 'cause nothing has blown up.


----------



## tom hankins

I've run my lightspeeds off each other, but have never tried two different brands together. I had no problems and it did increase the filtration.


----------



## dhwilkin

You can, but I wouldn't, at least not beyond one or two additional surge protectors. My main concern would simply be overloading the outlet if you get too many devices connected. Beyond that, the more devices, the more potential noise gets in your system.


----------



## tom hankins

tjkurita: Have you made contact with the manufactuer of your L.C.'s yet? When I asked Lightspeed about running them piggyback they said go fot it. On there products it does pick up the extra conditioning and will create no prodlems. These where 30 amp and 20 amp L.C. run off a designated 30 amp line. They still are going to draw only what your equipment needs. I would contact the makers of the products if your worried and see what they say instead of listening to any of us unless we own the same gear.


----------



## RussKon

some surge protectors limit current.... the tripplite isobar ultra protectors for example, only pass 12 amps when plugged into a 15 amp circuit....

 make sure that you don't starve your amplifier or any other high current device....

 for all of your lower power devices, there should be no problems...

 i have two tripplite isobars (not the ultra models) both plugged into my 20 amp Surge-X unit and it works great!

 my carver amplifier however i plug directly into the Surge-X...

 best wishes!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

You might also want to consider putting a power regenerator of the sort that jude reviewed _after_ the surge protection, so that you don't have that issue. That's what I intend to do, eventually.


----------



## tjkurita

Thanks a lot everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Tom, yes it would probably be best to contact manufacturers. I didn't even think of that. Having a resouce like these boards is so great, I'd rather ask here than talk to some rep. at Monster whose knowledge I might find in question rather quickly. 

 I'm going to have to do a little research. I don't know exactly what you guys are talking about. I'm kind of new to Hi-Fi, and power conditioning is not something that I have considered aside from protecting against spikes and surges. Basically, I want to save some money. Rather than get two $200 dollars to hook a bunch of stuff, I'd rather hook up my current protector to a new, good one. I will do research and learn what you guys are talking about before I bother anyone else about it. 

 Speaking of sales/"experts" who don't know what they're talking about... I was at a hi-fi shop checking out cd sources. I brought my HD 600, and I wanted to compare sources through an HP amp. I asked if they had a good HP amp at their store that I could test with and the sales person said with a bit of a sneer: "A good sounding Headphone amp does not exist."

 I found that a bit odd. I ask, a little bit seriously, is this true? In the few posts I have made, I always end up diverging from my original questions. Maybe this is for another post, but can you get a great sounding HP setup (that compares to a great sounding speakered system) using a dedicated HP amp?

 Thanks again. This place is great! So addictive. I haven't gone to my vintage guitar boards in weeks.

 J.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tjkurita _
 Speaking of sales/"experts" who don't know what they're talking about... I was at a hi-fi shop checking out cd sources. I brought my HD 600, and I wanted to compare sources through an HP amp. I asked if they had a good HP amp at their store that I could test with and the sales person said with a bit of a sneer: "A good sounding Headphone amp does not exist."

 I found that a bit odd. I ask, a little bit seriously, is this true? In the few posts I have made, I always end up diverging from my original questions. Maybe this is for another post, but can you get a great sounding HP setup (that compares to a great sounding speakered system) using a dedicated HP amp? 
 

He was high. No, it's not true. I mean, as opposed to what?


----------



## gaineso

tjkurita 


 I believe the main reason this entire forum exists is because there are SOOO many different, fabulous sounding HP setups, with dedicated headphone amps that we are had to have a way to share information that you can't get in stores.

 My HD600/Little Premium Module setup is fabulous sounding. Put a decent source and my ears are in heaven. And I'm not bothering anyone.

 Yeah, if you get a chance, listen to an Orpheus or a Blockhead/HD600 combo.


----------



## Sol_Zhen

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tjkurita _
*I have searched, but I haven't found an answer on the boards, so I will have to post a new thread. 

 If you have a high quality surge protector, can you plug in other, lesser surge protectors to it to increase the number of available outlets? Will this lessen the protection/noise suppression of the original surge protector? Will it have any bad effects at all?

 Thanks. * 
 

No problem there, but your good surge protector can only supply so much current. So, you might be starving other components if you plug too much stuff in through it. 

 Save up for another good surge protector. I like Panamax.


----------



## tjkurita

Yeah, I certainly agree with Dusty Chalk and gaineso in this issue. That is the whole reason I am developing a good HP system before I get a good speakered system together. I did find it surprising, though, that a so-called expert would say that kind of blanket statement about something audio. It is his field, is it not?

 Oh well.

 Re: surge protection. I'll have to check out the attributes of the various units and make sure I don't get a bad one. But I'll be going in better informed, which is good.

 Thanks all.


----------

